# leisure battery



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi all is there much difference between lead acid and gel batteries 
im thinking of fitting 2 x 150 aph gels as i have been advised not to have lead ones in the living area and they are going to have to be inside in the new van, at the moment i have got 3 x 110 amp lead ones out side in my currant van which is a hymer with the double floor space thanks.
Gibb


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Battery*

If you have a double floor your consumer unit will be in one of your side pods with one battery, why not put the other in the other side pod next to it.

Phil


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

sorry the van i have now as got twin floors but the new van that i have ordered as not and the battery compartment will not be big enough for the gel batteries as they are 480 millimetres in length thanks 
Gibb


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Any expert advice please would be great thanks
Gibb


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Batteries*

Hi have you priced. Up 150amp gels ? I mate of mine has just bought a 80amp over £200each elecsols are very good and half the price with 5th warranty


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi yes they are expensive but rather safe than sorry ive had elecsol before i had a lot of trouble getting them to replace one that was faulty and to be honest i would not have them given but thanks for your advice
Gibb


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

You need to be very careful with regard to the charging rate for these non standard lead/acid batteries, i.e. Gel/AGM. Various technical websites will provide additional information, just use Google. I fitted an expensive AGM battery a little over two years ago, &, through ignorance, it seems i've boiled it to death. It appears to be the case that this type of battery will not tolerate the charging output of a standard alternator, i.e. 14.7v. The maximum rates recommended for an AGM battery seem to be, depending on sites visited, 14.1v-14.4v. The difference in voltages may appear insignificant but, at 14.7v, gassing off occurs, which requires replenishment with distilled water, not possible with AGM, & possibly Gel, batteries. Hope this helps you avoid learning an expensive lesson.
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Most gel batteries need to be charged with 14.4V, so if your alternator puts out more, as mentioned above, that is a problem

They do not gas, so you are right that they are safe inside the van. 

You could put normal batteries inside if they are vented to the outside. Most batteries can have a tube attached for that. 

Pieter


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi all my work van has 2 x 150 amp per hour gels on it to power the water boiler / microwave / heater / and hot water in sink / it is 5 year old and do's at least 150 mile a day with the alternator charging the batteries and they are still going good.
Gibb


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have removed the TWO duplicate copies of the very sensible post by Knothobber above.

Although these posts were posted at totally different times, it does not seem essential to leave them there simply to accentuate a point which has been clearly emphasised in;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1061979.html#1061979

I hope that this does not upset anyone,

Dave

For the Moderators.


----------



## oldosc (Sep 20, 2010)

Oldosc

Hi
Most knowledgable information on Battery Charging, without getting too tech..is on www.sterling-power.com

I used their battery to alt charger for 12 years with only one change of leisure batt
Having bought the NEW HYMER (smirk) it has a warranty so I had to use the STERLIN B TO B charger.
It is just as good will charge the batteries at 30 amp on tick over
(good if you only do 20 miles a day
If you want to run a Linsar tv there is a sight at 
[email protected] who sells a 12 volt to 12 volt stabalised 12 volt power supply
BUT you must check the plug..mine is a modified 4 pin mini din
much favoured by asian TV men but not yet in UK.(I'm going to use the one from the charger supplied with a bit of mod)
Oldosc


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi again i have ordered a new elddis aspire 255 i will be having my 2 x 80 watt solar panels transfered onto it and i want to fit about 300 ah of batteries ie 2 x 150's but they will have to go inside under one of the bench seats near as pos to the battery compartment but i'm still not any wiser should i buy gel or lead acid hope someone can help thanks 
Gibb


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I think on most mh electric blocks you can change the settings from acid to Gel to sort out the charging problem.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gibb,

Given I would MUCH prefer to have flooded lead acid batteries in the habitation area vented to outside with Halfords windscreen washer tube than gels that are not, I can never see the attraction of gels to anyone other than dealers and manufactures making increased profits at motorhomers' expense.

Dave


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Dave i can get either lead acid sealed or gel (both 150ah)
through work if the acid ones are safe to have inside i think i would rather go that way to save any over charging probs by the way it will cost me the same wichever i choose thanks 
Gibb


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Then with a check that the flooded ones fit and have a place for a venting tube to fit there's your answer.

Make sure if you drill a venting hole you don't puncture a water tank etc. Push the tube through and protect against chafing with a blob from a glue gun.

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

The electrical system in your m/h should have a switch to choose what leisure battery type you have (gel or acid). It's important to set this switch correctly, because the two types charge differently: an acid battery used with the switch set to gel will not charge sufficiently, while a gel battery with the switch set to acid will overcharge, and this could damage the battery. Have a look at the info that came with your electrical system. Gel batteries are a bit more versatile, as they don't need the venting of acid types. Hope this helps.


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi thanks for all your help i think i will go the way of lead acid but how do you vent sealed batteries thanks
Gibb


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

They don't, but just pray they first smell a release caused by charger/battery failure which creates gases quicker than the recombinant caps can work.

Dave


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

:?: in english please Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You vent sealed lead acids in the same way as unsealed - buy a battery that has a port for a tube. Good ones do.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I find the initial warning rather strange.
I believe that most vans have lead acid leisure batteries fitted without causing any harm whatsoever, because they are vented.

Any decent (not necessarily expensive) leisure battery should have a vent tube already attached. My two batteries have each got a vent tube going into a plastic "Y" junction that is a bit larger than windscreen washer pipes and is vented outside of the van. This is as fitted by the manufacturer, so why would I need to pay so much more for Gel batteries, risk over-charging them and have to reset my solar charging to accommodate them?
Alan


----------

